
Data Is a Loaded Gun - sant0sk1
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=558
======
josefresco
I love how in an article describing how data can be manipulated to meet any
conclusion, Matt cites that the stock market has on average gone up 10% every
year and real estate has gained 1% since the great depression.

Who here has money invested from the original great depression? Anyone?

I get his point, and agree with the entire piece but using one set of data to
show how using another set of data can be misleading is ... silly.

------
monkeyboy
Did Matt even read that Gladwell article? If so, I'm not sure how the only
thing he got out of it was the racetrack anecdote. He makes it out like that
was the primary focus, and supporting evidence, of the article.

